# Reading > Who Said That? >  born out of love

## Felton

Good day everyone,
I have a question and don't laugh because I know I am not the only one who watches reruns of star track. The episode I watched yesterday had a very good line in it and I thought it too good to be originated in a television series, it goes something like this
"A child born out of love is filled with happiness"
This may not be an exact quote from the television series or from the original author but it sounds so familiar.
Does anyone know where this or any derivation originated from?

----------


## mir

hmm . . . that line was mentioned also in the movie Gattaca, a much earlier film. but i don't know where it's from. probably just a general aphorism . . . they're really hard to trace.

but on the other hand, everybody should watch Gattaca!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Felton

Cool, I remember that movie, I don't remember why I did not check it out when it was playing, I will have to make it a point to see it.
If I find where that line comes from Ill be sure and post it

----------

